# Roth pyto



## kiwi (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anyone out there have a photo of Roth pyto?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cattmad (Jan 15, 2016)

Roth 'pylo' I think you mean

Look under bigleaf on here, im on my mobile so I can't do a link but it has been posted on here


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2016)

cattmad said:


> Roth 'pylo' I think you mean
> 
> Look under bigleaf on here, im on my mobile so I can't do a link but it has been posted on here



Photos are here. Nice and dark clone.

http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15822&start=15

Sam is the one who has got the spelling wrong. I hadn't realised this plant came from Bigleaf. They obviously shared pollen. Should be a nice cross. 

_Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'Pyto' AM/AOS)	$200.00
We have very high expectation from this sibling cross. We all know about Giant Wings - one of the 
best Japanese strain. Pyto is originated from Taiwan and recently awarded for it's dark red color and 
form. Net price!_


----------



## kiwi (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks yes I got the spelling from Sam's list.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 15, 2016)

The giant wings x Canadian club cross is the pick


----------



## kiwi (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmmm.......sounds like I NEED both


----------



## emydura (Jan 15, 2016)

cattmad said:


> The giant wings x Canadian club cross is the pick



That was the one I chose. Cheaper too. 

Still the Pylo x GW might offer something different from another Val x MM sib cross. Pylo is from a sib cross of 'Bear'. I'm assuming that it is not a seedling of Val x MM


----------



## kiwi (Jan 15, 2016)

Some good stuff on that list that's for sure. I also got the sandie bionic man cross.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2016)

kiwi said:


> Hmmmm.......sounds like I NEED both



me too!

I thought 'Bear' was a collected plant?? Brad will know.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 16, 2016)

Actualy if you look here

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32720

Pylo is from RO10 x Z2135

I don't know anything about RO10 but I'm pretty sure the other code is the rex x MM from OZ


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2016)

The confusion arises because he shows 2 plants in the same thread.

Pylo does look like an MM offspring. My recollection is that 'Bear' isnt that dark.


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2016)

This will be an excellent cross but I agree Giant Wings x Canadian Club is the first one to go for.


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2016)

cattmad said:


> Actualy if you look here
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32720
> 
> ...



Good pickup Brad. I got confused by the mention of 'Bear' just before the awarded photos. Yes, Z2135 means Rex x MM. There was mention in that thread that RO10 was also Rex x MM. You sure can see a lot of MM in the flower as Stephen has pointed out.


----------



## Denver (Jan 16, 2016)

so I guess there is a new list from Sam, anyone care to share?


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2016)

Denver said:


> so I guess there is a new list from Sam, anyone care to share?



He provided a flask list to Australian/NZ growers when he comes over in February. I think he has also tailored the list a bit for Australian needs. So I don't think it would be relevant nor appropriate to share the list with others from outside the region. I expect anything on the list is either already available for those in the US or will be shortly.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 16, 2016)

Denver said:


> so I guess there is a new list from Sam, anyone care to share?



email Sam. Im sure he'll send you an appropriate list.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm looking for a photo of Paph haynaldianum ‘New World'. I did not see it on Sam's website.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2016)

email Sam?


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought RO was 'Reachout' x self


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 27, 2016)

Justin said:


> I thought RO was 'Reachout' x self



So did I? I have another one, what is SYL 968? Anyone?


----------

